# BOA or Speedzone



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

I just picked up some Burton Moto Snowboard Boots 2011 and I'm thinking about returning them for a BOA System (dual or single). 

Has anyone had trouble with the BOA cord breaking or not giving a secure fit? Also include your make/model if you like the boot. 



Here's a helpful link I found on different boot systems. 


```
http://www.backcountry.com/store/dc/663/Backcountry-Snowboard-Boot-Buyers-Guide.html
```


----------



## dmcdmc (Mar 10, 2011)

ive tried both and prefer speedzone or regular laces. I've never had problems with boas breaking...they are common enough that they wouldn't be hard to fix. And in terms of practicality it's no different than breaking a normal lace on a boot (who carries around extra laces anyway).

I just like being able to make the top and bottom of my boots different tightnesses depending on the kind of riding im going to do that day. Dual zone boa is okay but I still like the plain stuff.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the dual BOA. You can get the tightness you want where you want it. Plus, it's super easy to readjust it once you've worn your boots for a bit. I don't know about anyone else, but I like my boots fairly tight stuff packs down a bit after you've ridden for a few. I always had to retighten my laces at some point. With BOA, it's dial and done. It's also way easier to get replacement cables than speed zone laces, unless things have changed. Of course you can't go wrong with regular laces.


----------



## d916 (Mar 3, 2011)

^ agree however do not get single Boa system! it is very uncomfortable, at least for me. I think that it creates more pressure points because of its lack of adjustable features.I'm also now looking for new boots and deciding between Dual Boa and Speed Zone :thumbsup:


----------



## kyu7L (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll also agree to getting a Dual BOA, though they are pricier than the single BOAs, they are well worth if simply for the customization available to you regarding fit. I like the simplicity of getting in and out of my boots really fast so I chose the BOAs, but the single BOAs caused a lot of unnecessary pain.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

my boots have the speed zone and I love it..I haven't tried boas, but the speed zone is great. they get nice and tight, theyre super fast on and off, you can adjust the tightness of the upper and lower part of the boot as well as the liner. I personally love them and would reccommend them to anyone


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I've tried all the lacing systems and I think traditional laces are best. As far as the others go, dual BOA is better than speedzone and single BOA should be avoided.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

any particular reasoning for that?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The only reason I would say BOA is better than speedzone lacing is what happens when your speed zone laces break? Generally not easy to replace. All that said, most Speed Zone lacing works great and does exactly what it is supposed to do. BOA cables are fairly easy to get and are very easy to replace. 

Laces are tried and true, but sloooow. Not easy to adjust on the fly either. Something BOA and speed laces have laces beat by miles.


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the good info. I just ordered the Vans Aura. I can't wait to try them on.


----------



## Fiedler (Apr 19, 2011)

hey whats up, i'm a new member to the forum but i've been reading it for some time now.

but hey, i've always used traditional laces and was thinking about getting boa. how often does a cable actually break? and is it difficult to replace, how would you even go about doing that?

i'm probably going to try them out next season regardless, i always bring a backup board and boots to the mountain just in case something goes wrong it wont end my day..

also, anyone have strong recomendations for specific dual boas? i'm pretty much in the park 60% of the time. Thanks!


----------



## albert1028 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fiedler said:


> hey whats up, i'm a new member to the forum but i've been reading it for some time now.
> 
> but hey, i've always used traditional laces and was thinking about getting boa. how often does a cable actually break? and is it difficult to replace, how would you even go about doing that?
> 
> ...


Double Boa Lacing is much better than single as it typically lets you control two sections separately (foot and above ankle). I think the cable breaks because it is a wire that losses it's strength over time, but I think they break a lot less than we think since people who are unhappy with products typically post their opinions much more than those who are extremely happy. 

I bought a pair of DC Judge 2011 on Amazon for get this $131 (they had a $10 off promotion too). And they fit pretty well and it's so easier to get on and off as well as tighten no matter where you are. 

You can get spare parts, but my guess is that you need a specific tool (that's included if you buy spares) and I guess it may be a bit time consuming instead of relacing a regular shoe, but don't think it's that hard. You can check out the boa website for more information on replacement parts.


----------



## kyu7L (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll let a more seasoned user comment about the replacement of BOAs as I believe they're a little more complicated than simply changing the laces.

I've used BOAs for about 2 seasons, and haven't had any problems. I guess it all depends how often you end up over-tightening them or how much use you get out of your boots. Most of the newer BOAs have a built in system which attempts to prevent over-tightening. I use the Thirty-two Lock's and I would much rather have preferred a double boa over the single I have now, as it allows for customization of the tightness around the ankle and upper foot. Single Boas can kill your feet if you need them super tight. If they snap I would think they would probably take more time out of your day, but I don't think your day is necessarily done.

I believe that most people prefer the mid-stiff flex regardless of park/all-mountain, but I could be wrong. The best advice I can give regarding specific boots, is simply trying on as many as you can and going with comfort, who cares if you're getting in and out of them quickly if you can't ride in comfort right?


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got some vans auras and I keep finding myself having to retighten my boots. I wont be getting boas again as my boots were uncomfortable and kept coming loose. Perhaps I just got unlucky. I'll be going reg laces next time.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love BOAs....much more than traditional laces....but mine are single BOA and I would definitely recommend dual BOAs. I've had mine for 2.5 seasons and haven't had any breaks and no problems with them loosening. 

The only problem with the single BOA is that they are too tight on my feet when I get them tight enough on the ankle (I like my boots REALLY tight). As a result, my feet hurt a little so I just loosen them on the chair. The BOA makes it real easy to tighten them back up right before I get off the lift. A bit of a hassel, but works for me until I get dual BOAs next year.

Oh, and they are Vans Fargos and they are holding up great.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The cables are pretty easy to swap out. It takes slightly longer than regular laces as you do need a tool (comes with the replacement cable) and you probably are not going to do it in the snow. I think we've gone over this.

I have the Dual Boa and never had a problem with them getting loose. Sure my boot packs out a little after I put them on and I have to tighten them a little. Then again, I had this same problem with laces...


----------



## Fiedler (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks for the input, im sold. def gonna get some boas for next season. i didn't put much thought into until after this weekend....

....i was at killington, and it was raining in the morning, by noon it cleared so i went to my car to change clothes cuz i was soaked. so i change and finally get my boots back on, when i step out of my car and grab my board out of the trunk, i realize my pants are on backwards haha. man was i pissed and my hands already hurt from tightening my laces last time... cost me about 20 minutes of the best riding of the day..

btw, anyone know if jay peak's park is still open???


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well taking the boots on and off is slightly shorter than laces. The real advantage is when you have to adjust the fit. That can be done in seconds versus the time it takes with laces.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

absolutely love my speed zones!!! sooo comfy and easy to adjust...also, last time i was at board shop, i saw the replacement laces for speed zone, and it doesnt look much diff from replacing cable on boas, and dude at shop said its pretty simple...just fyi since noone really mentioned that


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

I second the DC Judge for sure.
Most comfortable boot I've ever put my feet in and dual BOA makes it that much more awesome. I have a spare cable and tool that came with my ThirtyTwo STW BOAs I got mid season and I'll snap a pic when I get home and post it so you know what to look for. Personally never had a cable break on me but I'm sure as long as you take care of your gear they should last you a long time. 
Don't know your boot size, but I got mine from these guys for a sick price after a 35% off coupon and they still have a few left.

DC Shoes Judge Snowboard Boots - BOA® Lacing (For Men) - Save 35%

Did you hit the new mini park on MouseRun? Kinda curious how Killy set up their spring park.
Pissed they closed Timberline so early. Used to lap that thing every weekend. So much fun.


Good luck with the boot purchase.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

I wore a single BOA boot last season and didn't like not being able to customize the fit. So this year I was going to stay away from BOAs and get traditional laces, but I found a great deal on a dual BOA boot that fit great and held my heel better than any other I had tried (DC Judge). Obviously the dual BOA is MUCH better, however:

The cables for the upper and lower zones BOTH run through the ?pulley? at the ankle (both zones tighten the ankle), which has led to some difficulties/discomfort/pressure points. I _believe_ this is the way most dual BOA boots work. :dunno: I posted a joke thread a while back about how they need to have four zones: one for the top of the foot, the ankle, the upper, and the liner (K2 Conda)...like I said, "joke."

But seriously, the system isn't perfect, but I love having the ability to crank 'em down tight at the top of the run and then pop 'em loose for the ride up. :thumbsup: 

For my next pair I plan to look at every option, with extra attention to the K2 Conda system.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Also, don't sleep on the ThirtyTwo Lashed. Loving mine so far and you can score a sweet deal on them if you shop around **cough** Amazon **cough**


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

Fiedler said:


> is it difficult to replace, how would you even go about doing that?


Doesn't seem that difficult. Single or double shouldn't be a problem.

YouTube - How to fix broken Boa laces/wires


----------



## Fiedler (Apr 19, 2011)

nice nice. still researching but i'll probably pull the trigger on one of these offseason deals. sucks the seasons just about over, i'll probably buy some and wear them around the house all summer ha..

also, killington's parks are closed. i'm hoping jay peak's parks runnin this weekend tho...


----------



## Burton Rider 6 (Feb 6, 2020)

I work for burton and can answer these questions / clear up false information.

Difference between speed lace and Boa
1. Speed laces get as tight as you can pull, boas can over tighten quite easily
2. Boas loosen throughout the day from riding, speed laces do not
3. Boas are easier to get off than speed laces 
4. Boa repairs take much longer than speed laces. This is because the speed lace is a simple knot at the bottom of the boot and a boa must be fed through the boot. If the dial of the boa breaks (which is most common) you may miss a few days of your trip.

I went with double boas my first time buying boots and switched to speedzone. Couldn’t be happier!



killclimbz said:


> The only reason I would say BOA is better than speedzone lacing is what happens when your speed zone laces break? Generally not easy to replace. All that said, most Speed Zone lacing works great and does exactly what it is supposed to do. BOA cables are fairly easy to get and are very easy to replace.
> 
> Laces are tried and true, but sloooow. Not easy to adjust on the fly either. Something BOA and speed laces have laces beat by miles.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Holy thread revival!


----------

